# Set M application processing time



## Iranuk (Mar 22, 2013)

FLR(M) application sent out: 11/03/2013
Acknowledge letter received :15 / 03/ 2013
biometric letter sent to me: 18/03/2013
biometric letter arrived to me: 21/03/2013
biometrics completed (via post office): 21/03/2013
Biometric card arrived??? Waiting

Do you think my wife's visa will arrive soon??
Or will take up to 6 months .
Looking for reply please.
Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Are you applying for a FLR(M) or a SET(M) visa?

Either way, your application is going to take 4-6 months or more.


----------



## Iranuk (Mar 22, 2013)

I am A biritish citizen , my wife was here 2 years on spouse visa
We applied Set M visa ? Have I applied the correct visa then?


----------



## Iranuk (Mar 22, 2013)

I am a biritish citizen and My wife was here with her 2 years spouse visa,
We applied set m visa, did we applied the correct visa then??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, that is the correct form for your particular situation.

Good luck to you and your wife!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Please don't multi-post. You have asked the same question at least three times on different threads.


----------



## Iranuk (Mar 22, 2013)

FLR(M) application sent out: 11/03/2013
Acknowledge letter received :15 / 03/ 2013
biometric letter sent to me: 18/03/2013
biometric letter arrived to me: 21/03/2013
biometrics completed (via post office): 21/03/2013
Biometric card arrived: 20/04/2013
We applied ourself did not take the application for checking
Service ,so now wait till next year to apply for British passport
Happy days )


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

This is the third post you updated with this information. Stop. Stick to ONE thread.


----------

